# Anyone Ever Use Aquarium Plants From Dollar Store?



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I was at the dollar store today picking up some bristal board and I saw $1 aquarium plants. They looked pretty good for a dollar but I wasn't sure if it was wise to buy them. Its a big difference because the exact same thing at the LFS is 17.99 per. So has anyone used them and had no problems?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Plastic is plastic from what I understand, wouldn't see why they wouldn't work heck I've seen people use fake plants from craft stores.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

IMO i would just be carefull never no what it is really made with.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i've never seen any in the dollar store but if i did i'd pick some up n wouldt be afraid to use them....plastic is plastic


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

if your worried at all just boil them!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

pocketear said:


> if your worried at all just boil them!


boiling would prolly melt them....do some bleach and water if ur really worried but again like Cuz said...plastic is plastic


----------

